# ? How many V's does it take 2 change a light Bulb



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Answer - you can never have 2 many V's - thank God the bulb is on the ceiling - !!!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

well we left the spaniels, labs etc at the bottom of the drive today (as always  ) and the wire haired V's did all the work to make it easy for the less energetic gundogs


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

and just to add, Ruby's the one stood up, just before she took it upon herself to go and do some dogging in, I could've pulled her back in but what was the point? she sent a couple of good coveys back into the beating area, the spaniels and labs may have got the credit for the final flush out of cover and over the guns but at the end of the day we were just happy to be out working


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har - forum members need 2 go 2 you tube - look under driven hunts - then they will understand what your talking about - without the accent - LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

are there driven shoots over in USA Ron? or is it mainly rough/walked up shooting? I'm happy to try and explain what a driven shoot is, along with it's terminology, if anyone's interested


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Im interested! What's this gist of a driven hunt and how's it different from other types?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har - have done several what I would call rough/walk up hunts - we put out 50-100 pheasents the night before - then walk them up the next morning - this is fun - we do one before thanksgiving & 1 before christmas - always have birds on the tabel - some clubs have driven hunts - but not yet gone 2 shoot or drive


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

emilycn said:


> Im interested! What's this gist of a driven hunt and how's it different from other types?


I'll start a thread in the morning emily, nearly bedtime for me atm


----------

